# Flandria



## bikedude (May 31, 2008)

I am selling a 70s era Belgian-made Flandria roadie; large, lugged steel frame, all original down to the bar wrap & wingnut wheel lugs.  Also has a headlight & generator installed.  $150.

Let me know if you need pics.


----------

